# Doggy Day Care... How much?



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey, what sort of prices would you expect to pay for doggy day care?

We have nothing at all like this in my area and a few of us are thinking about setting one up.
We are just researching the idea 1st.. Will be asking local dog walkers what they think of the idea and how much they would be prepared to pay.

Anyone use a Doggy day care? how much do you pay?

One of us has a canine care certificate and I am considering getting one too. Either that or canine 1st aid or kennel management...

What qualifications do you need to open a day care centre? We have a location in mind.. An empty building that used to be a kids play centre. It has a big car park that could be fenced off.

Any info or comments appreciated, thanks


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

What is it and everyone starting up business?! 
Don't knick all my dreams. I still want to be a good business when i have my B. kennels and G.Parlour


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

My sister pays £10 for half a day and £20 full day.

I think it's a fantastic idea and it will take off. The initial cash outlay will be huge mind, but after a few years you should start making a profit.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Cool thanks. Does it offer any other services? We were thinking about having an option to do training once weve been going a while.. and maybe grooming/bathing. What do you think?


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

You will be unable to start any animal related business without first having the appropriate insurance. 

It may be an idea to contact NARP's since they may be able to point you in the right direction. Unsure however, if they cover dog crèches!


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

Yeah it's My Pet Stop mypetstop® - Dog kennels and catteries in Leeds and Manchester - Home I used to work there myself. It's owned my Mars - They have one in Leeds and Newcastle, but plan to open dozens around the country.

They offer dog and cat boarding - but not kennels, they are "apartments", a huge indoor arena, dog grooming, hydrotherapy, training, and Banfield the pet hospital.

I am sure that you have already thought about insurance and the like (there a tons of things to do before even thinking about that!), as you seen very keen. I think the venue you have in mind will be perfect. When you say about an outside area, you mean for the dogs right?
The ones I have seen, don't have an outside area at all. The dogs are usually in groups of around 10 or 12, in the arena.

From my own experiences, I have found that a lot of people would prefer to take their dogs to somewhere and leave them there for so long, rather than have a stranger have their house keys and come into their house.
And the dog gets far more exercise, as it can be there all day.

There are a million and one things you need to think about the make this successful and it's going to cost for a fortune to set up - of course without the guarantee of you actually making anything out of it - but I do honestly think that if you have the time, patience, expertise and most of all money - this could take off.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow cool, thanks guys.
Like I said we've not decided to actualy do it yet, but it is a big idea we have had for a while cos someone asked if there were any dog places and we realised there is absolutely nothing atall like that anywhere near

It might not even happen for aages yet but this has helped into our research 

One of my friends is insured to walk dogs so she knows a bit about that side of it 

I think i may travel to a couple of bigger cities and find some doggy day care and look into them.. ask the owners what they did to set it up, what services they include, prices etc. Im sure (or, hope!) they will be very helpfull as im not actually planning to set one up in their area! lol

Its just when i watch the dog whisperer n stuff n u see dog parks an that.. an we dont even have a dog park here. Well.. we do have a 'dog excercise area' it is only really used one person/small-group-of-friends-with-dogs at a time.. you can walk from one side to the other in about 5 seconds and the fence isnt high atall so its not really that good! Lol


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

Iv just looked at the my pet stop website, and am so amazed!! there is nothing like that on the island at all, in fact, theres not a lot for anyone really! that place looks amazing though!


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

mr.stitches said:


> Iv just looked at the my pet stop website, and am so amazed!! there is nothing like that on the island at all, in fact, theres not a lot for anyone really! that place looks amazing though!


Yeah it is. It's struggling a bit though, but it's owned by Mars, so they keep paying their bills. £20 a night is expensive though to board a dog.

I worked there from day 1 it opened and the response was fantastic, I was in the grooming salon and I did some hydrotherapy too.

The doggy Day Care started about a year ago, when they relaised they could utilise an empty arena. It's very very popular, my sister takes her dog a lot.


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

Id love to work somewhere like that! These not much chance for training in any kind of animal area on the island here though, and if you cant afford to go away your a bit stuffed.

There is defo a call for that sort of thing, I know the Americans go mad for it too.

Cool place indeed.


----------

